# Fried Zucchini & Fried Green Tomatoes.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Leftovers which will heat up crunchy in the Air Fryer.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you make your own aioli. ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Do you make your own aioli. ?


Yes.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhhhh yeah !!! fried, fried, fried - deep on the Sunny Side !!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now ya talkin, love it. I have some green tomatoes breaded and in the freezer for later, when it gets really cold weather. It is all I can do to stay out of them now. I can make a meal out of just fried green tomatoes. love then.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Yes.


How did you make it? Did you make a mayo or use mayo from the jar? I make several types of aoli and I use Hellman's mayo. I also make my own tarter sauce.
Actually any good brand of mayo works for me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make it different ways…this time I put mayo ( hellman’s ) in a bowl and a little bit of sour cream, a crushed clove of garlic, pinch salt, a squirt of fresh lemon juice and a couple of squirts of Frank’s hot sauce. I don’t always put in the hot sauce.

I make a kick azz tarter sauce…I got a restaurant chef in Dallas Texas to tell me how he made it…It’s so good that the people order a bowl of it - to put on crackers.

what’s your recipe for tarter sauce?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The last time I made Zucchini Rings, I made the aioli sauce with just mayo salt, pepper, crushed garlic and a squirt of lemon juice…I think I liked this one better without the hot sauce.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here I go droolin on my keyboard again, dern that looks sooooo good. Would the chef be upset if you shared the recipe for the tarter sauce and if you wouldn't mind sharing. I make my own and it is, umm ok, but nothing to write home about. About the only mayo I like is Blue Plate.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here ya go Jim.
Start with your favorite mayo about a cup or more
about 2 Tablespoons sour cream ( optional)
A couple of Clausen pickles - chopped
2-3 scallions - green tops too - chopped 
Small handful of pimento stuffed green olives - chopped.
pinch salt. pinch pepper 

as well as a tarter sauce for fish 
this is also good as a sandwiches spread especially 
on liverwurst and baloney.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I will for sure give this a try, Thanks a bunch.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Here ya go Jim.
> Start with your favorite mayo about a cup or more
> about 2 Tablespoons sour cream ( optional)
> A couple of Clausen pickles - chopped
> ...


That's the way I would make it less the olives but I might try that next time. And I use Mt. Olive kosher dills instead of Clausen.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> That's the way I would make it less the olives but I might try that next time. And I use Mt. Olive kosher dills instead of Clausen.


I use the pickle relish already made up, it is pretty good. I will use the Clausen in the next batch though, they are some good pickles.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I use the pickle relish already made up, it is pretty good. I will use the Clausen in the next batch though, they are some good pickles.


Did you put the scallions and olives in it?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I make it different ways…this time I put mayo ( hellman’s ) in a bowl and a little bit of sour cream, a crushed clove of garlic, pinch salt, a squirt of fresh lemon juice and a couple of squirts of Frank’s hot sauce. I don’t always put in the hot sauce.
> I make a kick azz tarter sauce…I got a restaurant chef in Dallas Texas to tell me how he made it…It’s so good that the people order a bowl of it - to put on crackers.
> what’s your recipe for tarter sauce?


Measurements are guesses.
1cup Mayo
1 Tb fresh lemon juice
1 Tb sweet pickle relish
Salt n Pepper
I have found its much better with less stuff in it. I used to put many more things. But we like this the best and you can actually taste the seafood.



BigJim said:


> I use the pickle relish already made up, it is pretty good. I will use the Clausen in the next batch though, they are some good pickles.


Pickle relish in many cases is sweet relish. Clausen is not. I see dill pickle relish in the store and I have a jar.


----------

